# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  I mi hoćemo platnene!

## Becky

Dobro, priznajem da ste me nagovorile  :D  :D  :D 
Sad kad ste već "krive" za to, molim vas odgovore na par pitanjaca, obzirom da pojma blagog nemam o platnenim pelenama. Mi se tek trebamo roditi za 4 mjeseci, ali voljela bi biti spremna prije...
-koliko mi ih uopće realno treba (pojedinih veličina) i koliko se često mijenja veličina obzirom na dob/ težinu bebe
-gdje ih ima kupiti u Zagrebu
-koliko koštaju, bitna informacija
-koliko sam sam skužila, bolje je uzeti one s nepropusnim slojem?
-da li mi nužno trebaju ulošci, gdje se oni kupuju, da li se peru ili bacaju, i koliko koštaju?
Puno pitanja, ali šta mogu kad ništa o tome ne znam...
Hvala unaprijed

----------


## momtobe

Bok! Dobrodošla  :Smile:  

Savjetujem ti da dnevno pročitaš barem jedan topic o platnenim pelenama  :Grin:   i ubrzo ćeš se ufurati u svijet šarenih i lijepih pelena. Sve je zapravo prilično jednostavno, pa neka te ne zbune razne kratice, milijun proizvođača, i neke od ovisnica o pelenama na ovom forumu  :Grin:  


Za početak posjeti: www.pahuljica.hr   , www.kamaris.hr  ,   www.babyshop.hr  ,  Rodine pelene, pelene home-made,  www.mameibebe.net  .

----------


## kinder

a Rodina  pusa ?

----------


## Olivija

I pogledaj si ovaj vodič iz mog potpisa - tu imaš i cijene, veličine i slikice, pa će ti biti malo lakše za snaći se. 
Inače trebaš računati na 20tak komada: ako kupuješ one-size (jedne veličine) onda ti je to-to: od rođenja do skidanja iz pelena + po 3 covera (zaštitnih gaća) po veličinama kako beba raste. To ti je neki minimum, a i to ti je financijski najisplativije.

Wellcome to the club!  :D

----------


## Becky

Olivija, rado bi ja to downloadala, ali mi uopće ne da tu opciju (vidim na forumu da je i prije bilo problema s tim)

----------


## Olivija

Samo klikni u potpis - sad sam probala pa se sve čini o.k.....

----------


## Becky

Ma kakvi, ne mogu- uopće ne označi ni "download" ni "vodič u....."

----------


## Olivija

Ne znam zašto - pošalji mi e-mail pa ti sutra pošaljem. Idem sa doma mom piliću.

----------


## Lutonjica

download je onaj bijeli pravokutnik nasred stranice (ispod njega piše support/ report abuse)
samo ga kliknite

----------


## Becky

No, uspjela sam otvoriti i snimiti... sad imam kaj proučavati par dana   :Laughing:  
Hvala

----------

